# Mot de passe iCloud exigé dès le démarrage



## Farkas (4 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous

Cela fait quelques temps (depuis la dernière mise à jour ?) que MacOS 10.9.3 me demande systématiquement d'entrer un mot de passe iCloud pour mon adresse Gmail alors que je ne lui ai rien demandé du tout...







- A quoi ça sert ?
- Quel rapport entre iCloud et Gmail ? Est-ce qu'il s'agit de mon compte iTunes ?
- Comment puis-je désactiver cette requête une bonne fois pour toutes ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ibiscus (5 Juin 2014)

Je constate la même chose, mais dans mon cas je n'ai pas Gmail, c'est pour l'adresse de mon compte Apple (iTunes, etc).
Je réponds systématiquement annulé, cependant quand le vais voir dans "Préférences Système/iCloud", j'ai bien la session iCloud ouverte.

Donc moi aussi je me demande ce qui se passe, et c'est un peu agaçant. Il me semble que ce n'est pas seulement au démarrage mais que cette demande est intervenu à d'autres moments sans que je puisse identifier la séquence déclenchante.

Merci de vos avis sur la question.


----------



## korsikaferie (15 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour. A chaque démarrage, mon mac me demande le mot de passe iCloud. Je n'ai pas de compte iCloud. Comment désactivé cette fenêtre au démarrage ?


----------



## VaillantDes (1 Janvier 2015)

UP de la question ! 
J'ai le même problème, une aide? 

( bonne année à tout le monde )


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2015)

Dans Préférences Système/iCloud vous fermez tout simplement la session qui est ouverte.


----------

